# Unpainted 40k ork squads for sale



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi I have a few units up for sale. Please respond with you prices that you are willing to pay. 
300 boyz, about 1/2 are from Black reach
50 Nobz from black reach
20 Flashgitz
15 Lootas
2 Trukks
3 Big Meks
Ghazghkull
4 Warbosses from black reach
15 kommandos
10 tankbustas
15 Deffkoptas
20 grotz
I will sell this as a whole, or will break it up. I need to get around $750 for all of this stuff. I hope I can get $800. It certainly is worth it. I think retail its worth about $1500


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

anyone can name a price on the army, or unit. I just need to eventually make $800 for all of it.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Are the Kommandos the metal models?

What models are the Flash Gits?

Anything unassembled?


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I have some custom built commandos. 5 are metal. 1 trukk is unassembled, and all are easy to take apart as the glue isn't too strong. The flash gitz are highly modified ork boyz.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Pics of the Kommandos and Gits?


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I can get them up soon


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

*upainted 40k ork for sale*

Hi, this is me agian. I still have all of the squads up for sale. I'll sell all of them for any reasonable price. Just let me know what you want, where you live, and what you are willing to pay.


----------

